# DIY Foam Padded Case



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

*Disclaimer: It's OK to laugh!* :grin::grin::grin:

Recently, I bought a wireless thermometer (Maverick ET-735) for my BBQ Grill. It came in a box with no storage case. So, I thought I would make one. I searched the internet for DIY foam case, and came up with *this idea*.

I realized, that somewhere in the shop, I had everything I needed. After a few minutes, I found a tackle box tray that I could empty. I relocated the crank baits to other trays and I was in business.

It only took a few minutes with an oscillating tool to cut out the dividers leaving me with an empty box.

Then I laid out the pieces of the thermometer including three probes and probe brackets for the grates. I decided to cut a piee of plywood that would provide room for the probes to fit the box. I covered the transmitter with Saran Wrap to protect it just in case of a leak through.

Next I cut up a T shirt and laid it over the pieces and poked the cloth down around everything.

Next, I lightly sprayed the foam material (Great Stuff) over the entire area . After that, I cut a piece of paper and covered the foam and pressed the foam around and into all crevices. Actually, it was fairly easy. I covered the paper with a couple of pieces of plywood and sat a sand bag on top (10#).

Today, I removed the boards and discovered some squeeze out. A utility knife made quick work of that and I was done. The excess cloth was trimmed away and the new mold was fitted to the box.

Well, I'll be. It worked. :surprise:

The only drawback is there wasn't enough room for the stand that the transmitter rests on when it is in operation. Other than that, I am happy. Also, one corner has a little bulge from extra foam which makes the lid hard to lock shut, but it will latch with a little effort.

Note that the foam did not bleed or leak through the T shirt material. I have some water proof stuff (Thompson's Water Seal) I plan to spray the cloth with to help make it moisture resistant.

Another note. As suggested in the original instructions, I cut a couple of pieces of dowel rod and taped them to the transmitter so it would provide a finger opening so I can easily pick up the transmitter from the mold. 

I think I will make another one. The last picture shows the new box I bought at WallieWorld. This will provide the room to fit the stand in also, making a portable padded storage case.

I took a bunch of pics.

So, there you go. Here is your challenge...Get out there and make some foam filled molds for your tools or other precious stuff.

Mike


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

That should do it !! Plenty of padding, but I was expecting some sort of fancy wood box project. This is a woodworking forum, isn't it?

When using foam materials for box lining/padding I found that an electric carving knife borrowed from the kitchen will make nice straight cuts in the foam. It has to do with the two blades going back and forth in opposite directions, so the foam edges aren't pulled too far out of position as they are being cut. 

Charley


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

@MT Stringer

OK, nice job, but I gotta ask: are you bored?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

vchiarelli said:


> @MT Stringer
> 
> OK, nice job, but I gotta ask: are you bored?


Yes. :grin:


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Geeze, Mike. If your that bored and don't want to make the trip up here, how about getting your sketch up program out and design my bookcases and shelves. I'll send you the pics of the space, measurements, and what has to be done. 

Just trying to keep you busy. lol

HJ

Does the t-shirt stay in the mold or does it peel off?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> Does the t-shirt stay in the mold or does it peel off?


Yes. The T shirt becomes the cover the pieces lay on.

Still waiting to fire up the pit. We have had a lot of rain the last couple of days so I practiced on the oven this evening. The thermometer works well.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

We have a wired meat thermometer that needs a case. OK, there's a good excuse to make a storage case, but I think I'll use wood. The foam is easiest to cut with a hot wire, but you can't use that with a plastic box.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

MT Stringer said:


> Yes. The T shirt becomes the cover the pieces lay on.
> 
> Still waiting to fire up the pit. We have had a lot of rain the last couple of days so I practiced on the oven this evening. The thermometer works well.


Whats cooking ,Mike?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> Whats cooking ,Mike?


My sweetie was cooking some sort of gooey cake so I set up the probe to monitor the oven temp. The cake looks and tastes like lemon bars. Pretty good, too!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

MT Stringer said:


> My sweetie was cooking some sort of gooey cake so I set up the probe to monitor the oven temp. The cake looks and tastes like lemon bars. Pretty good, too!


MMmmmmmm sounds good,making me hungry.

So how does that temp gauge work/ Do you put the probe in the food and set the remote on top of the stove? How does the door close with the cord going in? Have to drill a hole in the door?

Herb


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> MMmmmmmm sounds good,making me hungry.
> 
> So how does that temp gauge work/ Do you put the probe in the food and set the remote on top of the stove? How does the door close with the cord going in? Have to drill a hole in the door?
> 
> Herb


Link -> http://www.amazon.com/Maverick-ET-735-Bluetooth-Wireless-Thermometer/dp/B00THCADP4

The transmitter accepts up to four probes which can be customized however you like.

For my test, I used one probe and just paid it on the rack in the oven. The cable is small and the door closes with no problem. An app tht you download to your iphone/pad/android pairs with the transmitter via Bluetooth and displays your information.

I set the probe with a high limit of 350 and a low of 200. When she shut off the oven, I watched the temp drop. When it hit 200 deg, and alarm sounded on the transmitter and on my tablet at the same time.

The app has a countdown timer and a stop witch feature so you can time your cook either way.

Note this is strictly a remote monitoring system (or local). The info displays on the transmitter also.

So, in actual use I can set up one probe with alarms, and set the others individually wor whatever I am cooking. Insert the probe into the meat and your are good to go. I could also set up two probes if I was using indirect cooking to see what the temp is of the hot side and the cooking side.

Mine disconnected a couple of times, but cam right back. The signal has to go through three walls.

Mike

And a spare probe.
http://www.amazon.com/6-Foot-Replac..._UL160_SR160,160_&refRID=0WXQ34TVB2KNND5BDFVY


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

CharleyL said:


> That should do it !! Plenty of padding, but I was expecting some sort of fancy wood box project. This is a woodworking forum, isn't it?
> Charley


Y'all are making me feel bad. :| I did use my band saw to cut out the plywood and make the finger spacers. :grin:

I have other things in the works so this will have to do for now.

Potential things to do...

Cabinet work for a friend
Armoire for granddaughter
Bookcase plans for HonestJohn

Not sure how those will play out.
Mike


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

MT Stringer said:


> Link -> http://www.amazon.com/Maverick-ET-735-Bluetooth-Wireless-Thermometer/dp/B00THCADP4
> 
> The transmitter accepts up to four probes which can be customized however you like.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike ,cooking is really going high tech. That is better in some respects from the ones I use where you stick the probe in from time to time to see what the internal temperature is. Then you let all the heat out by opening the door and testing. Also it might have just a little bit to go and then it over cooks. 

Herb


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Here is a pic of my ASUS tablet (Android powered) connected to the transmitter. The app can display all probes (as shown in this pic) or individually.

While all probes are displayed, I can monitor the pit temp and the cooking process of the foods on it... while sitting at my computer on the far side of the house. :surprise: :grin:


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@MT Stringer:

How is in a BBQ grill? The last one I tried lasted through 2 sessions and gave up the ghost.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

JFPNCM said:


> @MT Stringer:
> 
> How is in a BBQ grill? The last one I tried lasted through 2 sessions and gave up the ghost.


I will have to report back after a few sessions. I would assume problems would be due to probe failure. I guess I will find out soon enough.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

MT Stringer said:


> I will have to report back after a few sessions. I would assume problems would be due to probe failure. I guess I will find out soon enough.


Look forward to your update.

Any additional thoughts on a reliable way to assess the "level' of gas in the tank?


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

MT Stringer said:


> *Disclaimer: It's OK to laugh!* :grin::grin::grin:
> 
> Recently, I bought a wireless thermometer (Maverick ET-735) for my BBQ Grill. It came in a box with no storage case. So, I thought I would make one. I searched the internet for DIY foam case, and came up with *this idea*.
> 
> ...


Hey Mike, nice setup. 

I have to chime in here because when you first made this post I didn't say a thing but myself having 3 generations of the Mavericks and long suffering with the packaging of such nice thermometers I too am looking for a storage solution. Every time I use these and want to put them back in their boxes I get mad. You would think they'd come in something better. I used one again today to smoke some corned beef for St Patrick's day dinner and once again while trying to get all of the parts back in the box I felt like cursing.
I will one day find a solution for this madness just as you have.

Nice idea and nice job on your part. Thanks for the inspiration.

Bryan


----------

